# Elena IPO1



## lhczth

Miss Elena is now SG Elena zu Treuen Händen IPO1 AD CGC B/HOT. Elena took High IPO1 under Frank Phillips at the O.G. Indy trial today with a 94-88-90 P 272.  

Elena is my 6th IPO/SchH dog, all HOT, and 4th from my own breeding. 

Elena zu Treuen Händen


----------



## dogma13

Fantastic!!


----------



## Jax08

Busy weekend for you! congratulations!


----------



## Steve Strom

Congrats, again.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Congratulations!


----------



## onyx'girl

Yay says Gambit and me...congrats!


----------



## lorihd

beautiful dog, congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Seth&Co

Congrats!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Very nice!

And a picture 

Congrats!!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congratulations!!! And high IPO1 to boot! You guys rock!


----------



## gsdluvr

Congratulations!


----------



## lhczth

Photos from the day.

Tracking









Heeling









Sit out of motion 









Retrieve over the wall









Blind search









Hold and Bark









Escape









Drive









Long bite









Side transport


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

All great pictures...but the retrieve over the wall was my favorite.


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations Lisa!!!


Lee


----------



## GypsyGhost

Congrats!


----------



## mycobraracr

Yay congrats!!!!


----------



## lhczth

Video of protection. She showed me exactly what I was expecting. No surprises at all. Actually she was consistent in the trial just like how she has been in training no matter where we trained or who she worked on. 
https://www.youtube.com/embed/5L12LBsXlS4


----------



## Jenny720

Awesome photos/video!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Steve Strom

Looks good. She's quick. Good thing you're smooth with getting that leash on. Lol.


----------



## lhczth

She is extremely easy to handle and very biddable so she wasn't going to leave me.


----------



## G-burg

Big congrats Lisa!!

Your girl looks super nice!


----------



## Steve Strom

lhczth said:


> She is extremely easy to handle and very biddable so she wasn't going to leave me.


Lol. Will she always go high side on the right and low side on the left? Did training her to come in on the stick side hold up like that?


----------



## lhczth

Steve Strom said:


> Lol. Will she always go high side on the right and low side on the left? Did training her to come in on the stick side hold up like that?


You lost me.


----------



## lhczth

You are talking blinds? Yes, she always runs them like that and I prefer my dogs coming in stick side. Unfortunately wasn't thinking when I started LB so she will only come in stick side if we start to the right, but she runs them much tighter.


----------



## Steve Strom

Sorry. You had posted before that you were always going to train for coming in on the stick side, and she goes to the right on 5 and 6. Was it just that simple? Always go right no matter which direction the blinds are set up?


----------



## lhczth

My old field had blind 6 on the right so we started on the left, but with the way she, Deja and Donovan were taught they will always come in on stick side. LB, on the other hand, will run around each blind from down field so when we start on the right she will come in stick side. If we start on the left she will come in sleeve side. She runs them really tight, but I will have to see if I like how this looks when I get her on different fields. See picture which is how it looks on our current field.


----------



## G-burg

Not to take away from your thread Lisa....

Some dogs will come in naturally on stick side.. Kougar has always do this.. Never taught him..


----------



## Steve Strom

So its just LB goes around to the left and the other 3 and Kougar all go around to the right. I was just putting more significance on the stick itself, then I should have, especially watching her hold & bark. Just me over thinking nothing.


----------



## mycobraracr

I'm convinced that dogs are right or left pawed just like we are right or left handed. I think this is how they decide which way to come into the blind. Not that training can't have an effect on this.


----------



## sass

Congrats! Lovely pictures, too.


----------

